# Lake Garda



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

We are thinking of going to Lake Garda. Can anyone recommend any good campsites in the area?


----------



## bermbasher (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi there
We had a month around the lakes last September , absolutely stunning, for garda we stayed on camping fontanelle , it is in the acsi book, lovely site had a pool right opposite us and the lake was 50mtrs away.
Warning though, don't go through the village as roads are very narrow.
ENJOY


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*garda*

cheers m8 we have the acsi books will have a look wat site number is it


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

we have stayed twice with my sister in law at toscalano maderno site they are there all year. beautifull place. but gets crowded in season. janice (hope i have got the spelling right)


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Shuggy68 said:


> We are thinking of going to Lake Garda. Can anyone recommend any good campsites in the area?


lake Garda is beautiful. You will certainly love it.

We have been several times now, never book and always stay at Camping Spagio D'ioro at Lazise.

We prefer the South East side as the beaches are sand and you don't have the mountains behind you. We often watch the storms on the mountainous side from our pitch 

There are many sites and a lot of them won't accept prior bookings so you just take a chance and turn up. Fees are quite expensive so be warned :!:

If you check out the site review section of this site you will find references to many sites around Lake Garda.

Enjoy :!:

Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

Many sites to choose from, but as a motorhomer, these are my preferred.

Camping Baia Verde, Manerba del Garda - peaceful, lovely facilities, cheap restaurant, nice restaurants in Manerba, spa pool etc - 
have a read here

Camping Butterfly - packed to the rafters but within walking distance of the train station so you can easily get to Verona, Venice, Milan etc.

Butterfly review

Another nice looking one (visited but not stayed) is Camping Capuccini again near Peschiera del Garda for the trains.

Camping del Garda and Camping Bella Italia were just too big for us. We pulled in and pulled out again

Russell


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Shuggy68

There are lots of campsites around the lake, Butterfly is great and near most things but it will depend on the time of year you go, I’ve tried to get in there several times but it’s always full.

Belvedere at Lazise Sul Garda is a nice site and Lazise is a beautiful little town, Bella Italia is not a bad campsite but it is large.

Outside Bella Italia there an Aire where you can park over night pick up fresh water and dump toilet grey waste and there refuse bins for general rubbish so if you arrive late you stop here, there is a pay and display machine 7euros for 24 hours.
I’ve used it twice no problems with safety. 

Regards
Ray

PS If you need a route with stopovers I can give you the route we take, we have been for the last three years.


----------

